# tumbleweed



## dai

Hi Dai,

I regret to inform you that "Mark" passed away today 07-12-11. Please PM the guys he worked with while with the techsupportforum. He truly enjoyed working with you and considered you a good friend.

Tembleweed36 wife. My heart is broken in two we were married 54 wonderful years.

i just received the above

mark went into hospital on the 22nd of june for a cancer operation and never regained consciousness

he was a good friend and will be sadly missed by all that were lucky enough to know him


----------



## Basementgeek

That is just terrible news, my condolences to the family.

BG


----------



## makinu1der2

My condolences to family and friends.


----------



## Amd_Man

I'm so sorry to hear that. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## DDAoN

It's always a sad day to hear such news. My condolences.


----------



## oscer1

My condolences to his family.


----------



## Janet H

Thanks for letting us know. Mark was a great contributor and friend to many. He will be missed here at TSF. My heart goes out to his friends and family.


----------



## Andy R

Rest In Peace Mark. Thoughts and prayers for his family and friends during these tough times.


----------



## koala

He was a good man and a great friend to all of us who knew him, always willing to share his time and knowledge.

We'll miss you, Mark.


----------



## -WOLF-

Truly truly sad. He was a fantastic member and friend to others. He will be missed.


----------



## SABL

Very sad news......my condolences to his family in this time of great loss.


----------



## Elvenleader3

He will be missed.


----------



## 2xg

Unbelievable, trully a very sad news, my thoughts and prayers goes to his family. May Mark rest in Peace and he will be missed. He was very nice person.

Thanks for letting us know dai.


----------



## reventon

My condolences to his family.


----------



## hhnq04

Wow, sad, sad news. Thoughts and prayers to his friends, family, and especially his wife. 54 years is an amazing feat, and it's too bad that it's come to an end.

Thanks for the info dai


----------



## tetonbob

To all of Mark's family and close friends:

I'm so sorry for your loss, and would offer my condolences and thoughts during this trying time.

Mark helped me so much with this, my second build. Every day I sit here at this machine I will think of him, and how much he helped me, and others, selflessly and for so long.

Such a loss! He will be greatly missed.


----------



## Wrench97

Truly a sad day for Marks family at home as well as online, he will be missed greatly by all of us here at TSF. 

He was a great mentor to all of us on the Hardware team 

My condolences to his wife and family in this time of sorrow.


----------



## GZ

I couldn't say it any better than anyone else already posted.

You will be missed Mark. My heart goes out to your closest family and friends. May you rest peacefully.


----------



## Poyol

Condolences to Mark's family.

We will all miss you.

Jason


----------



## Carpetfizz

I'm extremely sad ;( Even though I'm new here I know the amount of work he put into TSF. We will all miss you. Condolences to the family.


----------



## Jonathan_King

Sorry to hear that, my condolences. It's a real shame, thanks for telling us dai.


----------



## Glaswegian

I'm shocked to hear this terribly sad news.

I can only add my sincere condolences to his family, and echo the thoughts of all the previous posts.


----------



## WereBo

As above, my condolences to Mark's family and friends - Rest well Mark, you've earned it.


----------



## Old Rich

He was a good friend . . he and I had several conversations about the surgeries and although he knew the risk going in, he remained positive thru the whole experience. I'll miss him and I am sure many others will as well.


----------



## JohnthePilot

That is so sad. My condolences to his family.


----------



## Lead3

My condolences to Mark's family.

This is very sad news indeed.

He will be missed.

Paul


----------



## Go The Power

This is very sad news.

My condolences to his family.


----------



## joeten

Sad to hear this such a nice guy condolences to the family, and friends a great loss to this community also


----------



## linderman

The loss of Mark is not measurable; my condolences to his family. His friendship and efforts here will be missed for many years to come, Mark brought a perspective and presence to the forum which can not be duplicated!

I can only hope the after world treats him properly.


----------



## Redeye3323

This is so sad 

RIP Mark.

He did good work on TSF and he will be missed.


----------



## Ried

linderman said:


> The loss of Mark is not measurable; my condolences to his family. *His friendship and efforts here will be missed for many years to come, Mark brought a perspective and presence to the forum which can not be duplicated!*....


I couldn't have said it any better. I'd like to extend my condolences to the family as well. He _*will *_be missed for a long time.


----------



## grimx133

A truly decent guy, who'll be missed much.
My condolences to the family.


----------



## jcgriff2

Mark was a great friend. I will miss him terribly.

My condolences to his family.

John


----------



## Tyree

I am so very sad to hear that news. I did not know him personally but he was my mentor and friend when I first joined this forum and he will be missed.


----------



## JMPC

Very sad news indeed. My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## sjb007

My sincere condolences go out to Mark's wife and his Family in this time of passing. He will be sadly missed.


----------



## DT Roberts

That's terrible to hear. My most sincere condolences to all that were close to him.


----------



## Babbzzz

Have a nice life up there.


----------



## Done_Fishin

I'm speechless. So sorry to hear the sad news .. last I heard was that he was moving/had moved , just didn't realise how far he was going or for how long he would be absent!

My condolences and thoughts to his family & friends


----------



## speedster123

*Very sad news*


----------



## manic

R.I.P.


----------



## DonaldG

To Mark's wife:

Your sorrow is shared by many of us. Your tears are ours. Your loss is also ours. Mark was a highly respected member and friend.

My prayers go out to you and your family - may God grant you all peace and happiness in rejoicing Mark's life and love.

Donald & Diana


----------



## Doby

My condolences to his family, Mark you will be truely missed


----------



## Deejay100six

So sad. I haven't visited here as much as I used to and just happened upon this thread. I remember him being a nice guy.

R.I.P Mark.


----------

